# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  برنامج تنزيل الويندوز عن طريق الفلاش Win To Flash

## Mr_HelL

هذا البرنامج يساعدك على تنزيل الويندوز عن طريق الفلاش ميموري بحالة تعطل قارئ السي دي 
البرنامج يقبل بتنزيل جميع انواع الويندوز على الفلاش windows 7 + windows xp + windows 8 +windows Vista
شرح تسطيب الويندوز على الفلاش :
تابع الصور :






















ان شاء الله يكون الشرح بسيط ومفيد واي استفسار انا جاهز  :Smile: 

رابط تحميل البرنامج
من هنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الله يعطيك ألف عافية على البرنامج والشرح الوافي 
مجهود مميز 
ننتظر المزيد من روائعك*

----------


## Mr_HelL

مشكورة دموع على مرورك الرائع

----------


## shams spring

*شرح كامل ووافي ... وبصراحة شي رائع جدا انه نزل ويندوز عن طريق الفلاش ميموري ما جربتها قبل لكن الا ويوم وأجربها .... !
مشكووور على هذا التميز في الشرح والعطاء لمنتدى الحصن ...في انتظار المزيد من ابداعاتك*

----------


## Mr_HelL

> *شرح كامل ووافي ... وبصراحة شي رائع جدا انه نزل ويندوز عن طريق الفلاش ميموري ما جربتها قبل لكن الا ويوم وأجربها .... !
> مشكووور على هذا التميز في الشرح والعطاء لمنتدى الحصن ...في انتظار المزيد من ابداعاتك*


مشكورة شمس على مرورك الاكثر من رائع ... على فكرة الويندوز بنزل اسرع عن طريق الفلاش تقريباً ما بياخذ اكثر من 8 او 9 دقائق  :Big Grin:

----------

